# Portage County monster 8pt.



## eyecatchum2

I just saw a photo of a monster 8pt. guessing a new state record typical. I need to figure out how to get the photo on here, so you can all pass out. This is what I heard about the deer: close to 30" spread, 13" brow tines, over 20" G2's,
and looks like 7"+ bases and pretty symmetrical so little in deductions. I cannot wait to see more pics and learn the total gross, my guess over 180 inches.


----------



## jpbasspro

Here it is....


----------



## sherman51

i would love to have a couple of those to use for bait,LOL.
sherman


----------



## slimdaddy45

Wow what a buck


----------



## eyecatchum2

jpbasspro, yep thats the photo I saw. Thanks for posting.


----------



## shorebound

Anyone know where abouts portage county that was taken?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## M.Magis

I saw that pic a week or two ago, and no doubt it&#8217;s a giant deer. One of the biggest 8 pointers anyone will ever see. However, it&#8217;s no where near 200&#8221; or a state record. Last I heard it was in the lower 180s. Those specs you heard were* extremely* exagerated.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Those measurements would have to be a Muley...LOL

Thanks for the photo....I am fond of big typical 8 pointers and you won't see one any bigger than that! A 180 inch 8 point is a world class once in a lifetime deer!


----------



## jpbasspro

I was told Edinburg, but who knows these days!! I concur too on the score, doubtful on a 200" 8 point. I can't say I'd pass this brute up though!!


----------



## MuskieManOhio

I got a text of this deer last night actually what a freak nasty!


----------



## AverageJoe82

Glad to see I hunt 3 hours away but in my back yard is this. And so it goes!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Header

WOW, I always thought how many deer we pass while going to our camp in southern Ohio to hunt. Hope the guy can find a big enough nail and a strong wall to hang him on.


----------



## Ozdog

Holy smoke! Look at that old bastard! What an nice 8 ptr!


----------



## Fishstix

That is an impressesive buck! Once in a lifetime for sure.


----------



## markfish

wow what a buck man that rack could were down an oak tree to a stick,thats one fat rack,very nice i shoot him everyday of the week.and hang him on the wall with a leg bolt,nice buck,markfish


----------



## hopin to cash

Shot near Henderson Rd. and Alliance Rd. in Portage County. I quess that would be Palmyra Township. That's the story I heard and man what a buck somebody put your hand up HIGH and claim I shot it.


----------



## Dukeboy17

that is an amazing deer. Nice job!


----------



## chopper29

Newton falls. My buddy was with him iv heard


----------



## Snakecharmer

Is that a cross between an Ohio whitetail and a Texas longhorn? Makes a mighty nice hatrack.....


----------



## sam kegg

I got the same text last night as well muskie!! great buck


----------



## justin3687

That's an awsome 8 pt. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snook

M.Magis said:


> I saw that pic a week or two ago, and no doubt its a giant deer. One of the biggest 8 pointers anyone will ever see. However, its no where near 200 or a state record. Last I heard it was in the lower 180s. Those specs you heard were* extremely* exagerated.


I agree! Don't get me wrong... that is still one heck of an 8 pt! It takes a MONSTER typical to score anywhere around 200.The picture is a little exagerated with holding the head toward the camera and away from the shooter. Still a very good deer. Congrats to who shot him.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I hate to be a doubter/hater/crap starter... but that picture is nearly unbelievable. Holy Sh!t!


----------



## BRN2HNT

Nice heavy rack


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BaddFish

it would be tough to rattle those horns together!


----------

